# I'm hungry



## BBQBOSS (May 31, 2010)

When: 
Thursday June 3rd, 7pm 

Where:
Bogeys Neighborhood Grill 
(770) 926-7755
1085 Buckhead Xing 
Woodstock, GA 30189
(right off  Towne Lake Pkwy)

Yeah C'mon!!


----------



## boonhogganbeck (May 31, 2010)

That would be fun.  I have a prior commitment though.


----------



## flattop (Jun 1, 2010)

You buyin?  

Might be able to make that.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 1, 2010)

I got class.

Well you know what I mean...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 1, 2010)

I could tonight 

Hey whats "that" place in Woodstick?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 1, 2010)

flattop said:


> You buyin?
> 
> Might be able to make that.



Ummmmmm..... yeah.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 1, 2010)

I liked it better when it was the 3rd Thursday of the month...I could always make those!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I liked it better when it was the 3rd Thursday of the month...I could always make those!



Oh, i didn't realize that was the protocol. We can do it on the 3rd Thursday.  Doesn't matter to me...  I was just flying solo all week with the family out of town and figured i would see if anyone else was up for some wangs and cold brews.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 1, 2010)

I guess it's just a coincidence Merr is workin that night till 1130


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 1, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I guess it's just a coincidence Merr is workin that night till 1130



Ok so me and u will be there.


----------



## Buck (Jun 1, 2010)

Not looking good for me.  My daughter's cheer leading meeting is this Thursday night and the 3rd Thursday I will be out of town.


----------



## blues brother (Jun 1, 2010)

Make it a little farther south and I'll buy the first round...


----------



## flattop (Jun 2, 2010)

Tap tap tap.............This thing working? 

This get together a go?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh, i didn't realize that was the protocol. We can do it on the 3rd Thursday.  Doesn't matter to me...  I was just flying solo all week with the family out of town and figured i would see if anyone else was up for some wangs and cold brews.



Shoulda stopped by the trailer


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Shoulda stopped by the trailer



I didnt want to impose.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm down...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I didnt want to impose.



You know your always welcome in da 'park!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> You know your always welcome in da 'park!


----------



## flattop (Jun 3, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> I'm down...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 3, 2010)

Cold beers in the fridge.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Cold beers in the fridge.



GPS coordinates?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> GPS coordinates?



I think Matty got'em, Come on by anytime Bob!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2010)

the ambassadeer said:


> i think matty got'em, come on by anytime bob!



40.807879,-73.945415


----------



## flattop (Jun 3, 2010)

I should be there between 6:30 and 7:00


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> 40.807879,-73.945415


----------



## ryano (Jun 3, 2010)

You fellas got room for one more?   flattop will vouch for me I think.......Im a pretty good ol boy 

This sounds good.........Yall be on the lookout for a man in a racy looking red wheelchair


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> 40.807879,-73.945415



That about figures


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 3, 2010)

ryano said:


> You fellas got room for one more?   flattop will vouch for me I think.......Im a pretty good ol boy
> 
> This sounds good.........Yall be on the lookout for a man in a racy looking red wheelchair



Always!!

Dang now Ryano is coming I really need to be there.

But we sparr tonite...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Always!!
> 
> Dang now Ryano is coming I really need to be there.
> 
> But we sparr tonite...



ehhhh.. come on and have some patron and chicken wangs.


----------



## flattop (Jun 3, 2010)

ryano said:


> You fellas got room for one more?   flattop will vouch for me I think.......Im a pretty good ol boy
> 
> This sounds good.........Yall be on the lookout for a man in a racy looking red wheelchair



   


Yep he's alright!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> ehhhh.. come on and have some patron and chicken wangs.



You sure know how to sweet talk a man dont you


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2010)

flattop said:


> Yep he's alright!





ryano said:


> You fellas got room for one more?   flattop will vouch for me I think.......Im a pretty good ol boy
> 
> This sounds good.........Yall be on the lookout for a man in a racy looking red wheelchair




Look forward to meeting ya'll!   Ive already talked to Deltahalo about you Flattop... Im gonna bring my pistol just in case you get crazy!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> You sure know how to sweet talk a man dont you


----------



## flattop (Jun 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Look forward to meeting ya'll!   Ive already talked to Deltahalo about you Flattop... Im gonna bring my pistol just in case you get crazy!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 3, 2010)

So we'll see ya there Steve


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 3, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> So we'll see ya there Steve



probably not... he'd rather go get beat on fer an hour or two.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> 40.807879,-73.945415



if my reckonin' is right, that should put me somewhere's about in the middle of the Indian Ocean!


----------



## Buck (Jun 3, 2010)

Ooops, my meeting isn't until next Thursday.  Reckon their still there?


----------



## ryano (Jun 3, 2010)

enjoyed it fellas........nice to meet everyone I hadnt met before  

I will be keeping an eye out on future gatherings for sure


----------



## flattop (Jun 3, 2010)

ryano said:


> enjoyed it fellas........nice to meet everyone I hadnt met before
> 
> I will be keeping an eye out on future gatherings for sure



Good to see ya again Ryano, I enjoyed seeing everyone as well.   Looking forward to the next time.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 3, 2010)

Had a good time y'all. Nice to meet you Ryano. We will get together again soon...Beer was good, wangs were good too!!
Good call BBQ!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2010)

Always a pleasure to hang out with the real McCoys!   Good to meet ya Ryano & Flattop!  

Maybe we can start making Bogeys a regular thang.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Dang..wish I paid attention. Bogeys wings rule and so does Brandi.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Dang..wish I paid attention. Bogeys wings rule and so does Brandi.



Ohhhhhh Sweet Brandi.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Dang..wish I paid attention. Bogeys wings rule and so does Brandi.





BBQBOSS said:


> Ohhhhhh Sweet Brandi.



    No pics?:   This post is useless without pics!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> No pics?:   This post is useless without pics!



Well, I would take some pics....if I wanted to be coined as "Uncle Creepy".


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, I would take some pics....if I wanted to be coined as "Uncle Creepy".



I think somebody else already has that title....
We'd have to think of something else.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, I would take some pics....if I wanted to be coined as "Uncle Creepy".



She'd never let me back in her apartment again.


----------

